# Almost Royalty - A Social Satire about Dating in LA



## CourtneyHamilton (Sep 10, 2012)

If any readers are interested in reading/reviewing my premier novel _Almost Royalty: A Romantic Comedy...Of Sorts_, I would be so so grateful. You can download a free ARC eBook (Mobi or ePub) on NetGalley or enter in my Goodread's Giveaway for a chance to win a print ARC copy!

Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18753354-almost-royalty

NetGalley: https://www.netgalley.com/catalog/show/id/41616










Almost Royalty is a romantic comedy set in Los Angeles where Courtney is a Velveeta-loving attorney driven to distraction by a city that seethes with soul-sucking status seekers. Courtney is mortified as she watches her best friends give up stellar careers in law and the arts to marry entertainment royalty and civilian overachievers. Worse, they expect Courtney to do the same. So they hatch plots to get her to give up her career, break her addiction to fake cheese, marry into high-orbit wealth and rule the stratosphere alongside them.

But Courtney resists. She doesn't want to be a poster child for the Opt-Out Generation. And she certainly doesn't want to be molded into date bait for the top rung of L.A. society. But between a meddling, narcissistic mother, a self-absorbed therapist and friends trying to send her to dating re-education camps, it seems that fake cheese is the only genuine thing left in the city. Social ambition combats self-actualization in this biting tale of one woman's search for certainty in a city full of mirages.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## CourtneyHamilton (Sep 10, 2012)

I just received a fantastic review from Rae on her blog "Rae's Day." Check her blog out at: http://raesdays.com/2014/03/07/almost-royalty/

I've had trouble finding additional bloggers to review my novel, due most being overwhelmed with review request. Does anyone have any suggestions or advice I can look into to create more pre publishing buzz? Thanks


----------



## CourtneyHamilton (Sep 10, 2012)

Yesterday, I received my review from Kirkus. I had no idea what to expect - and I was scared. However, it turned OK.

*"A hilarious, scathing tale of LA life." - Kirkus Reviews*

Here is a link to the complete review:
https://www.kirkusreviews.com/book-reviews/courtney-hamilton/almost-royalty/


----------



## CourtneyHamilton (Sep 10, 2012)

From @CatsOutOfTheBag - "Help us build better lives for shelter cats nationwide. Once 1,500 folks have shared a #MyRescueStory, we'll donate $50k to @Petfinder!"

So I wanted to share my story with the Kboards community...

I don't know how it happened but I have currently adopted . . or been adopted by . . . four cats. As I write this, two of them- Nene (the Diva) and Buzzy (my wake-up alarm)- are sitting with me, and occasionally editing my work by running across my keyboard. The other two, Thor (who thinks of himself as my boyfriend) and Riley (the hunter) are taking a nap. Abyss, written about in my novel _Almost Royalty_ as the cat who loved baloney and puking at inconvenient moments- is the pseudonym for one of first to adopt me.

Now before you think that I'm some crazy cat-hoarder, let me explain- most of my cats have just appeared at my house. Thor initially appeared while I was eating lunch outdoors and scared me. He had a square jaw, a muscular physique, green eyes that twinkled &#8230;wait a minute, this sounds like a romance novel- (except that he was covered with black fur&#8230; now it just sounds like a werewolf romance novel). Okay, I first thought he was a mini-black leopard. But he's very sweet. And Riley appeared in my storage room from nowhere as an orange kitten. So, they became part of our household, along with NeNe (the tortie Diva, who bats everyone around), and Buzzy (who meows a little too much, like he is now because he wants some chow but it's 45 minutes too early- but he's still meowing).










Sometimes he can be the biggest Diva.







I guess you could say that I'm a supporter of anything or anyone who helps animals, and especially any organization that helps animals find a home. So although I don't usually do this, Purina has pledged to donate $50,000 on top off the $250,000 which I guess they have already pledged if you share your adoption cat story at #MyRescueStory-and Mandy Moore is helping, because I guess she adopted four cats also.

Here is the YouTube video to all of this:





If you love cats- and I think many of you do- share your story. https://twitter.com/CatsOutOfTheBag


----------



## CourtneyHamilton (Sep 10, 2012)

"Almost Royalty" - Lena Dunham- "Who Knew that Shag Carpeting had Multiple Uses?​







Okay Ms. Dunham, in what world do you think this&#8230;shag carpet&#8230;is something presentable to the public? Forget the whole Red Carpet and Emmys for a second. I'm just flabbergasted by the whole idea of this dress. The only logical explanation I can think of is you're sneaking a small child or little person where the dress somehow lifts up behind you.

To this, all I can do is shake my head, put my hands up, and air quote "fashion." I'll see you on the #1 spot for "Worst Outfit at the Emmys."


----------



## CourtneyHamilton (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey KBoards!


My first novel,Almost Royalty is only 99 cents in the Amazon Kindle Store! Download your copy today!​http://amzn.to/1klLFo1​







Don't miss out on this hilarious, well-written satire about dating in Los Angeles.


----------



## CourtneyHamilton (Sep 10, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Royalty-Romantic-Comedy-Sorts-ebook/dp/B00KN1H71Q

*"A hilarious, scathing tale of LA life." -- Kirkus Reviews*

Courtney Hamilton is a Velveeta-loving attorney driven to distraction by a city that seethes with soul-sucking status seekers. When her friend Marcie formulates an impossibly detailed rating system for acceptable men--the Los Angeles Eco-Chain of Dating--Courtney goes on a self-destructive binge that doesn't stop until she gets thrown out of group therapy for insulting a former child actress.

Courtney is mortified as she watches her best friends give up stellar careers in law and the arts to marry entertainment royalty and civilian overachievers. Worse, they expect Courtney to do the same. So they hatch plots to get her to give up her career, break her addiction to fake cheese, marry into high-orbit wealth and rule the stratosphere alongside them.

But Courtney resists. She doesn't want to be a poster child for the Opt-Out Generation. And she certainly doesn't want to be molded into date bait for the top rung of L.A. society. All Courtney wants is to be left alone so she can search beneath the surface for a meaningful life. But between a meddling, narcissistic mother, a self-absorbed therapist and friends trying to send her to dating re-education camps, it seems that fake cheese is the only genuine thing left in the city. Social ambition combats self-actualization in this biting tale of one woman's search for certainty in a city full of mirages.

 Rave Reviews For This Hilarious Best Seller in the Women's Fiction Category.

*Midwest Book Review, D. Donovan*
"Best friends facing adulthood and an elite Los Angeles atmosphere also face the consequences of being 'almost royalty' in their attitudes - all but one (the protagonist), who observes (as an outsider) the ironies of nouveau riche thinking and turns these viewpoints into hilarious dialogue that successfully nails the fallacies inherent in unspoken class systems and ideals of royalty among celebrities and non-celebrities alike...

That Hamilton achieves this through precise plays on words is further evidence of her skills at blending social observation and romance with fun injections of humor."

*Jill Knapp - Harper Impulse/Harper Collins Author of Chase*
"UH-MAZING...Never have I laughed so hard while reading a book. I would recommend this book to anyone who likes comedy."

*Tina Avon - Bookshipper*
"This book was hilarious and wonderful at the same time."

*Theresa Ramcharan*
5 stars. "I was sorry when the book ended and I hope there's a sequel!"

*Debbie - Bookish*
"So laugh out loud funny, I couldn't put this one down!"

*Amanda's Daily Grind*
"... I loved this book! I love that it didn't fit the mold of my normal chick-lit fare..."

About Courtney Hamilton​
Courtney Hamilton has worked in Hollywood with writers, directors, executive producers, actresses and actors in the entertainment industry in L.A., Las Vegas and New York, including Golden Globe and Emmy winners in television and feature films (particularly in the humorous fiction, humor romance and women's fiction genres). Based in Los Angeles, California, Hamilton is a keen observer of L.A. Royalty and southern California society (which many consider a romantic fiction of its own). Almost Royalty is a fictionalized satire of Los Angeles social classes and especially those who aspire to be part of the city's A-Level Royalty.

Sit. Read. Have some Velveeta. Enjoy. Laugh.

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Ann>_


----------

